
Researchers transmit energy with laser in ‘historic’ power-beaming demonstration - joak
https://www.nrl.navy.mil/news/releases/researchers-transmit-energy-laser-power-beaming-demonstration
======
joak
"the laser that was beaming 400 watts of power across 325 meters, from the
transmitter to the receiver, was invisible to the naked eye."

"The photovoltaics of the receiver are similar to those of a typical solar
panel, Jaffe said, though they are designed to be sensitive to the single
color of light of the laser, rather than the broad spectrum of sunlight. They
convert that particular wavelength with much greater efficiency than would a
regular solar photovoltaic."

"If we had a way to keep those drones and UAVs flying indefinitely, that would
have really far-reaching implications. With power beaming, we have a path
toward being able to do that.”

Amazing ...

